# Stock Monsoon hooking up to subs?



## Hassenpheffer13 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey everyone I am pretty clueless when it comes to sound systems. I own a 2000 GTI VR6 with the OEM Monsoon system. I currently have a pioneer headunit hooked up to two 12 inch subs and a 1000W kenwood amp. I would like to remove the pioneer head unit and use the OEM monsoon one so I can take advantage of the 6 disk cd changer. It this possible and will it still sound the same? Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Hassenpheffer13 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Stock Monsoon hooking up to subs? (Hassenpheffer13)*

Anyone?


----------



## vw silverhaze (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Stock Monsoon hooking up to subs? (Hassenpheffer13)*

yeah there is u needto got to radio shack or a store that sells head uints it a little box with 2 wires and 1 or 2 female RCA's i forget and u have to spilce ur rear speker wire and connect the 2 wires on the little box and plug the RCA's in the and ur good to go


----------

